# 2000 S4 aux fan problem..HELP



## As4urazz (Mar 25, 2006)

need help. Can anyone tell me why when i turn my car off my (smaller of the two) rad fan comes on full speed at short intervals for atleast 10mins long. i read somewhere that that fan has 3 diff fan speeds and it seems to be running at the 3rd speed. My concern is that i might kill the battery.


----------



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: 2000 S4 aux fan problem..HELP (As4urazz)*

Somebody probably upgraded your coolant aux pump afterun temp switch, to a lower temp one, causing your fan to come on... Its a good thing if you ask me, and no it will not kill your battery.


----------



## As4urazz (Mar 25, 2006)

naw dog. in do all the work on thi car and it still has the original temp sensors. here's the spooky ****. my original motor had 90k when first my stock turbos when, then a defected roller seized causing a timing blt issue where as the valves(all) got bent so i replaced the motor with a 40k on from shokan. upon first drive after install i could tell the after-run feature of the car suddently started activating whether i drove for 10mins or 10hrs BUT...on low speed. now all of a sudden a couple of weeks ago it started running at high speed. crazy right!!! anyway i'm gonna change all the temp sens and see whats up. it definitely overdue. any other idea would help.


----------



## As4urazz (Mar 25, 2006)

sorry i meant when my stock turbos "went"


----------

